# To Wrap or Not to Wrap-that is the Question?



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I am about to take delivery of a GTR 2011 in a couple of weeks time-gun metal with Recaro seats. This is the first GTR for me (previously Porsches for a long time). I have heard various negative comments on the GTR paintwork but also that perhaps the 2011 model paintwork is somewhat improved vs prior models. However having so far instructed Nissan to coat my GTR in a protective coating I'm wondering whether I should have it wrapped instead. What is the view of fellow members as to the pros and cons of wrapping? Is the paintwork so soft that it is particularly prone to stone chipping? Is the shine and depth of colour heavily distorted by wrapping....all help comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

at least wrap the front bumper as the paint will be damaged mostly on the frontside. If wrapping is done professionally nothing will be distorted.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for that. Since original post I have been in touch with Robbie at Valet Magic. He definitely knows his stuff re wrapping-said the same as you but add on wings and bonnet to be sure. I have decided to cancel the Nissan Supergard and Robbie will wrap the car straight after delivery. I could of course just do the front end and polish up the back but I think for consistency of appearance it is best to wrap the entire car. My next dilemma is whether to opt for the "clear" or "matt" vinyl wrap. If anyone has some photos of a gun metallic GTR that has been MATT wrapped I'd love to see them. Cheers.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

please look at this thread  http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131073-wrapped-gtr-vm.html


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, many thanks. Found a bunch on you tube aswell...just type in "gtr matt wrap" into the you tube search box...whole host of them in there. Must say I think I'll stay with a clear one for starters....enjoy the colour for now-can always swap it out again in the future-main aim is to protect car from the onset.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

I am also getting a 2011 Gunmetal GTR delivered in 1 -2 weeks and have spoken to Robbie about a clear wrap. I thought about doing just teh front but had a stonechip on the door of my M5 and it irritated the hell out of me - would rather get a full wrap to hopefully avoid such things.

DB


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, going to wrap the whole thing-get mine on Tuesday-with Robbie for wrapping on Thursday...going to go for a clear wrap i reckon even though i like the matt effect. Enjoy the gloss and think about a change perhaps down the road.:thumbsup:


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Where are you picking up your 2011 from btw?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone do a "chips away" service followed by a front wrap? I quite fancy a front end protective clear wrap but fear by the time I get it done I will already have a chip or 2. I think I picked one up yesterday at under 100 miles on the clock.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> Does anyone do a "chips away" service followed by a front wrap? I quite fancy a front end protective clear wrap but fear by the time I get it done I will already have a chip or 2. I think I picked one up yesterday at under 100 miles on the clock.


Did you ask robbie at valet magic?


----------

